# Blue Spruce Chisels



## Steve Smith (Aug 25, 2015)

Made with some afzelia burl I had left over

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice work Steve !


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 26, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 26, 2015)

Wow - Those are nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2015)

Really nice, I could use a set of those, are they kits?


----------



## Steve Smith (Aug 26, 2015)

Barry, they aren't kits. I don't know if Blue Spruce will sell the chisels and ferrules. I expect they would. However, I gave the wood to them and they infuse the wood with some acrylic compound and turn them. These four chisels were $315 (IIRC) delivered. you can look up blue spruce toolworks in sandy, OR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 26, 2015)

Very cool! However, I'd be afraid to use them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice tools and handles.


----------



## ClintW (Aug 26, 2015)

Very nice! What sizes are they? I would love to use chisels that nice, but maybe I would be afraid to hit them with a mallet.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 26, 2015)

4 chisels or two snow tires. Ahh, not fair, why does she even need tires with legal depth tread to transport those school children? Oh yeah, its the law. Nice tools but I'd be the tool if I invested that way at this time. Carry on...


----------



## Steve Smith (Aug 26, 2015)

@ClintW the skew chisels are 1/4" and the fishtails are 1/4" and 3/8". They are paring chisels so they are not designed for mallet use.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 27, 2015)

Beautiful! Will the burl handles hold up to being beaten with a mallet over time? Chuck


----------



## Steve Smith (Aug 27, 2015)

These are paring chisels so no mallet will touch them. Blue Spruce makes acrylic infused curly maple handles for their bench chisels that are meant for it.


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 1, 2018)

Steve Smith said:


> Made with some afzelia burl I had left over
> 
> View attachment 86397 View attachment 86398



Really gorgeous wood choice, fantastic!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 1, 2018)

Beautiful.


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 1, 2018)

Steve Smith said:


> These are paring chisels so no mallet will touch them. Blue Spruce makes acrylic infused curly maple handles for their bench chisels that are meant for it.



I actually have a bit of mar and dent on one of my blue spruce mallets from trying to get mortises into Oak with it. It's possible but you really have to beat the crap out of it I guess. I was beating a Lie-Nielsen mortise chisel though luckily and not one of the Blue Spruce chisels. Dave has told me that the maple infused chisels and even the Cocobolo dovetail chisels can take a beating and he wouldn't think twice.. I am scared however and use a rubber mallet on them heh.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 2, 2018)

Those will be a joy to hold and use.


----------

